# EPSON STYLUS PRO 3880 for film?



## nudepuppy (May 20, 2009)

Has anyone used or is using the EPSON STYLUS PRO 3880 to produce film positives? Also the Epson Stylus Pro 4800. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Both are great printers for film. The main diffrence between the 2 is the 4800 can take rolls and has a auto cutter. You can save money by using rolls and not wasting film.


----------



## rogerholien (Aug 26, 2010)

I purchased a refurbished 3800 from Epson years ago and it works fantastic for separations! Highly recommend it!


----------



## nudepuppy (May 20, 2009)

sben763 said:


> Both are great printers for film. The main diffrence between the 2 is the 4800 can take rolls and has a auto cutter. You can save money by using rolls and not wasting film.


Thank you so much for shedding some light. I understand the 4800 is a discontinued model, could this be a problem? I have found one going fairly cheap or I could spend the extra $2k for a new 4900, my wallet would be a lot happier with the first option


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

As long as it will give a good nozzle test and print I wouldn't hesitate. Then I would buy refillable carts put all black dye ink and after flushing out all pigment ink. If using for a dedicated film printer. There are part available if needed but if you print regularly it should last a long time.


----------



## TshirtStan (May 4, 2008)

The 4000 epson can be found cheap also and takes 17 inch rolls. That is what I use for my films. Standard Epson inks and everything original.


----------



## nudepuppy (May 20, 2009)

sben763 said:


> Then I would buy refillable carts put all black dye ink and after flushing out all pigment ink. QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you so much, all starting to make sense now..... Do you use a specific black ink or just epson uv ink?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I use blackmaxx in my smaller printer (1400). The larger print has just bulk UV dye ink. (4800).


----------



## nudepuppy (May 20, 2009)

sben763 said:


> I use blackmaxx in my smaller printer (1400). The larger print has just bulk UV dye ink. (4800).


Do you use the bulk UV ink in the 4800 for cost reasons?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Yes. The blackmaxx is 130 for approx 1000ml. The 4800 refillables are 250 ml each. $260 to fill with blaxxmaxx. Less than that for standard dye ink. I don't use the large printer often. The standard dye inks don't clog like pigment.


----------



## nudepuppy (May 20, 2009)

I've just come across an Epson Stylus Pro 4400, do you know if these are any good for printing positives?


----------



## rogerholien (Aug 26, 2010)

how long (approx) does this last you before you have to change the cartridges? I have Epson 1400 and use it occasionally for seps but seems to go through black fast!


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I print from all channels from a CISS as the 1400 is my main printer. So I only fill every 2 -3 months.


----------



## rogerholien (Aug 26, 2010)

what is CISS?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Continuous ink supply system. REFILLABLE CARTRIDGE; CISS CIS INK SUPPLY SYSTEM; REFILL INK; GENUINE CARTRIDGE FOR HP EPSON CANNON; PRINTERS. Here is an example.


----------



## nudepuppy (May 20, 2009)

Does anyone know about the epson 4400? Can it produce decent poitives? There's one for sale here in Australia atm.
I'm going crazy trying to find an available printer that will do A2 films


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

All the 4000 series are great printers. Any epson can produce excellent films.


----------



## nudepuppy (May 20, 2009)

Thank you again for your speedy reply.
A local screen-print dealer was about to sell me a 4450 but now there are supply problems from Japan. I have just found a 4400, looks similar, 4 cartridge set-up & re-furbed by owner, I was unclear about the difference between the 2 (can't seem to find any answers). It's either that or pay a ridiculous amount of money for the 4880 or 4900 ($3k + in Australia)
So basically, are all epson pro printers (4000 range) able to be set-up with the all black ink system?


----------



## TshirtStan (May 4, 2008)

Yes, Epson is basically the standard for screen printers. There is typically a setup for all black with just about every Epson made. Honestly - I am not a fan of the all black inks or even the BlackMaxx or any of those other specialty type setups that are out there. I just use the standard OEM inks only. They print my films fine when I tweak the print values and then I can always use it for professional type printing. I use my 4000 for some of the larger films I print and then I use it to print out photos - both large format and regular sizes for people. If I had switched out all of the inks then I would only be able to print films. 

If you find a nice printer that is working fine then go with one (Epson larger printer) and you won't be disappointed. I purchased a Epson 4000 for a couple hundred dollars and it works great. They are designed to be workhorses and can run 6 to 8 hours continuous. The 4 hours a week that I use it - it will probably outlast me!! Yes - I don't know what's available in Australia - but i am sure you can find a great deal on the older models.


----------



## mensagesdedios (Jan 20, 2016)

TshirtStan said:


> The 4000 epson can be found cheap also and takes 17 inch rolls. That is what I use for my films. Standard Epson inks and everything original.


i have a uestion for you i just got a new epson 4000 but i don't how to use it i have a problem witht the film it ways say reload and when i go to print if it prints it their are some areas that come on lighter than other how to you put your out prints i use corel draw for this


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
I have used EPSON STYLUS PRO 3880.It works great.


----------

